# Authorities To Re-test Atlanta Child Murders



## winterinatl (Mar 22, 2019)

https://www.ajc.com/news/breaking-a...atlanta-child-murders/3LXuKcCzoaIeJkzF0PwBkM/


> *Authorities plan to re-test Atlanta Child Murders evidence*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so glad. These podcasts have helped shed light on two unsolved cases, Adnan’s and Wayne’s. I don’t think they are innocent. But the families deserve to know what happened.


----------



## sheanu (Mar 22, 2019)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------

